# Hickory HF Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is the first one I posted and has been now buffed with the Beall 3 buff system.


----------



## cdat (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice work once again. Did you use the Minwax Antique Oil again? Looks much shinier then the other one.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

cdat said:


> Nice work once again. Did you use the Minwax Antique Oil again? Looks much shinier then the other one.


Thanks for the comment.

It is the same one as the first post. In the first post I had 3 coats of Antique Oil on it. This picture shows it after it was buffed on the 3 wheel Beall buffing system. One wheel is Tripoli, the second wheel is white diamond and the third wheel is carnuba wax. Really makes a difference.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

That vase is beautiful Bernie. Looks like the table needs some refinishing though....another project perhaps?

KarateEd......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, tha's just a beauty man. The finish turned out exquisite! 

corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Where's my sunglasses? That is one beautiful finish!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. It is appreciated. I have this one and the other one sitting on the mantle. Look pretty sweet up there.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All I said in previous post Bernie, multiplied a few times, I have no illusions of ever reaching such a high standard, but posting results like that certainly give us all the incentive to aim higher.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope so Harry. I am not posting them to show anybody up. I would never do that. I was asked to post here and help whenever I could with turning questions. I am by no means a expert but will help in any way I can.


----------

